
SC Police Chief: DrugWar WrongThink Creates Reasonable Suspicion To "Find You" - DanBC
http://www.popehat.com/2013/11/01/columbia-sc-police-chief-drugwar-wrongthink-creates-reasonable-suspicion-to-find-you/
======
DanBC
I'm posting this here for 2 reasons:

1) The idiocy of employees posting really stupid things to social media.

2) Creepiness of law enforcement tracking people over Facebook and other
social media.

